# مستودعات lpg



## Taelna (16 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
سؤالي عن مستودعات lpg عن الحسابات والابعاد الازمة للانشاء والمسافات الامنة بين هذه المستودعات 
والاكواد التي تتحدث عن هذا الموضوع سواء الامريكية او الاوربية

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رمزة الزبير (20 سبتمبر 2011)

نرفق لكم مواصفة معهد البترول الأمريكي الخاصة تصميم وتنفيذ إنشاءات الغاز البترولي المسال


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 سبتمبر 2011)

خزانات الغاز المسيل :
- تحدد مسافة لا تقل عن أربعين متر بين خزان أو مجموعة خزانات غاز مسيل ذات سعة تساوي أو تزيد على 4000 متر مكعب وبين:
- خزان يحتوي على أي نوع من المشتقات النفطية.
- مراكز التعبئة أو مركز التحويل أو حوض الفصل أو أحواض التجميع أو معامل التعبئة.
- تحدد مسافة لا تقل عن 20مترا بين خزان أو مجموعة خزانات غاز مسيل ذات سعة اقل من 4000 متر مكعب وبين :
- خزان يحتوي على أي نوع من المشتقات النفطية .
- مراكز التعبئة أو مركز التحويل أو حوض الفصل أو أحواض التجميع أو معامل التعبئة.
- في حال تركيز احد خزاني الغاز أو المشتقات السائلة كليا تحت الأرض يجب إلا تقل المسافة على 20 مترا للحالة الأولى و 10 أمتار للحالة الثانية .


----------



## رمزة الزبير (24 سبتمبر 2011)

نرفق مواصفة رقم 59 للجمعية الأمريكية للوقاية من الحريق:

أرجو أن يكون مفيد لك.


----------



## فارس740 (3 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكــر


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (4 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورة أخت رمزة على روح التعاون العالية


----------



## osman doshain (18 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووره وجزاك الله خير الأخت رمزه وأريد أن أعرف ما هي أنواع خزانات ال lpg وأشكالها وطريقة تصميمها ومحتاج للمعلومات دي جدا. الله يجزيك خير.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (19 ديسمبر 2011)

أخي عثمان:
بإطلاعكم على مواصفات api 2510 فستجد أن خزانات الغاز البترولي المسال تصمم وفقاً الآتي:
1- أسطوانية عمودية تصمم وفق api 620.
2- أسطوانية أفقية تصمم وفق asme.
3- كروية تصمم وفق asme.
4- نصف كروية تصمم وفق asme.

قد تكون مبردة.
سأرفق بعض الصور في القريب العاجل.


----------



## osman doshain (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الأخت رمزه ربنا يعافيك ويثبت قلبي وقلبك على دينه


----------



## رمزة الزبير (22 ديسمبر 2011)

نرفق ملف
Guidelines for
Good Safety Practices
in the LP Gas Industry


----------



## osman doshain (23 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يديك العافية باشمهندسة رمزه ومشكوووووره


----------



## Taelna (23 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً يا بشمهندسة رمزة على روح التعاون والمشاركات الفعالة


----------



## osman doshain (4 يناير 2012)

وفقك الله الله الاخت رمزة وأحسن عاقبتك في كل الأمور.


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 يناير 2012)

نرفق رابط لفلاش يبين مراحل الخزانات الكروية.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HlZN6RkxoU&feature=related


----------



## sunrise86 (10 أبريل 2014)

[FONT=&quot]شكرا على المعلومات القيمه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## رمزة الزبير (13 سبتمبر 2015)

Fire Safety Analysis Manual
for
LP-Gas Storage Facilities​


----------



## شفاط نشاره (13 سبتمبر 2015)

الله يديك العافية باشمهندسة رمزه ومشكوووووره​​:20:


----------

